
Why You Should Think Twice Before Promoting Your Next Employee - misframer
http://www.fastcompany.com/3055025/lessons-learned/why-you-should-think-twice-before-promoting-your-next-employee
======
juntsao1030
It is so true that sometimes a promotion does not mean it is good for the
employee. His ability suits his current position dose not mean he can perform
well in a higher position. Management level should give them an "internship
period" to test their ability when making this decision.

